# can a hotel charge me for a special exemption order?



## bubbles61999 (11 Feb 2009)

I am just wondering if a hotel can legitimately charge a patron for a special exemption order, i have been told that it is illegal to do so, but can't find evidence of this in the intoxicating liquor act 2003, in the section on these orders..

can someone advise?

thanks!


----------



## LennyBriscoe (11 Feb 2009)

Cant advise whether it is legitimate, Im sure it is. A friend of mine was charged 400 euro for the bar exemption on they night he got married. He knew this up front when arranging his marriage.Apparently a fee is common place.


----------



## bubbles61999 (11 Feb 2009)

this is the thing, i believe it is legitimate, but i am being told different, am just trying to read through the 2008 act to see if changes were made.


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

They are allowed to charge. I believe their own cost for applying is €300, so any extra would be staffing, lights, heat etc

With excise, it rises to €410


----------



## LennyBriscoe (11 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> They are allowed to charge. I believe their own cost for applying is €300, so any extra would be staffing, lights, heat etc
> 
> With excise, it rises to €410


 
Spot on!

See the article for some more info on the topic:

[broken link removed]


----------



## mathepac (11 Feb 2009)

Standard practice for years. The only change has been to the cost of the licence & application.


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

Thanks Lenny, I knew I had read it somewhere


----------



## Pique318 (11 Feb 2009)

Is this a 'late licence' ?

If the place already has one for that night, then it's a bit cheeky to ask you to stump up for it.

If, on the other hand, your function is the only reason to have it, I suppose it's par for the course.


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

I think most hotels get them in for the specified wedding day, maybe I am wrong but thats what I have found in the past.


----------



## bubbles61999 (11 Feb 2009)

thanks for your replies, i have searched the approriate sections on both the 2003 and 2008 acts and can't find anything to say that it is illegal.

i'm just trying to check and see if i'm right, i've never heard anything about it before.


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

Its not illegal, they are passing on a charge that they have to pay in order to get you your extension. Passing on costs it normal practice, your source is wrong.


----------



## nuac (12 Feb 2009)

afaik there is no legislation re a hotel asking the organisers of the function to pay for the cost of  the special exemption i.e. permission to sell alcohol until a later hour.

The organisers can seek to negotiate this if they are considering a number of hotels.


----------



## deadwood (15 Feb 2009)

I paid for mine. A while after I handed over the cash, I had a niggling suspicion that they might have charged me for it and never actually went to court for one. I wanted to go back to the hotel to see the exemption for my wedding date but mrs deadwood talked me out of it.

Anyone in the trade know if this happens or am I a cynic?


----------



## car (16 Feb 2009)

all hotels have to pay for this licence.   The average charge from hotel to customer, from speaking with couples, seems to be about 500e per extension which as mentioned above covers staff costs as well although Im sur ethe hotel are making money off the bar anyway.    You can try and bargain with them and say youre bringing  x amount of people to the function but Ive been told theres very little leeway on this.



deadwood said:


> I paid for mine. A while after I handed over the cash, I had a niggling suspicion that they might have charged me for it and never actually went to court for one. I wanted to go back to the hotel to see the exemption for my wedding date but mrs deadwood talked me out of it.
> 
> Anyone in the trade know if this happens or am I a cynic?


The hotel could try and get away with it if they wanted but if they were serving past the hour without a licence then theyre breaking the law and risk all that comes with that.


----------

